# Super Bowl Sunday Ride



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Barring any bad weather, will we have a Super Bowl Sunday Ride to the top of Mt. Hamilton? Trying to get some early year miles into my legs. Might as well put them to good use.

CHL


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I would go if weather allows.. 
But didn't realize there is 1 weekend left to prepare !


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd be up for it unless it's freezing at the top.

Mt Ham weather station: Current Values and Daily Highs/Lows at the 40" telescope, Vantage Pro


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The local MTBR folks who have organized a superbowl Mt Ham ride in the past are doing some off road thing this time.

It looks like the weather will be good. I'm up for it. Start at Alum Rock parking @ 9am?
This time of year I won't be very fast, around 1:40 or so, especially since I'll probably do a long hard ride Saturday.


----------

